# Sweet Lily Dreams [Furry RPG]



## RosePortalGames (Aug 28, 2011)

*[removed]*

edit: Please delete thread.


----------



## Ilayas (Aug 28, 2011)

Just an FYI this belongs in either the "link pox" or the "3 frags left" section of the forums and not the den.


----------



## RosePortalGames (Aug 28, 2011)

Ah, Three Frags Left then... Sorry! Maybe a moderator can move it?


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 28, 2011)

COMIC SAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANS!


----------



## RosePortalGames (Aug 28, 2011)

Yep! I know some people dislike it, but it fits in with the cute, cartoon-ish game style and the way that spoken text appears in a *comic* text bubble. And I didn't have much of a selection either, having to stick with the standard Windows fonts. :3 Plus, most of the people whom dislike it aren't my target audience.


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 28, 2011)

i thought everyone hated comic sans as a default


----------



## RosePortalGames (Aug 28, 2011)

Any comments about something other than the fonts? D:


----------



## Sar (Aug 28, 2011)

I like the idea of the RPG. But I wouldn't play it just because it is furry (Then I would have played a lot of sucky RPGs.).  I would Play if it delivers a well balanced gameplay and also an effectively entertaining in-depth storyline. A wide variety of customisation would benefit the users (create a characters for all, name all characters whatever, etc). Add in a slice of awesomeness and you got yourself a FRPG.


RosePortalGames said:


> Any comments about something other than the fonts? D:


Comic sans, we meet again. (what? I gave a constructive opinion) ^^


----------



## RosePortalGames (Aug 28, 2011)

Is there something with this forum and Comic Sans?  Every reply here is about it, whereas no one else has ever commented about it since I started production one and a half years ago.

Anyway, thanks for the reply! Yes, of course, the game needs to have good quality (which it does). It's not SO furry in that it's a "create your own furry character!" kinda game. It just features a lot of furry 'existing' characters so I thought it appropriate. =)


----------



## Sar (Aug 28, 2011)

RosePortalGames said:


> Is there something with this forum and Comic Sans?  Every reply here is about it


For a second there i thought you ignored my post. 
Adding such customizablity would make the FRPG stand out. Aren't you trying to create a unique FRPG?
(btw fire in if i missed something)


----------



## RosePortalGames (Aug 28, 2011)

My whole post was a reply to yours, heh. ;P And yes, that would make it stand out, but that's not what this is. It's a good idea for a future RPG, though! I know _I'd_ enjoy to make a cute main character cat. <3 
But for SLD, what sets it apart from other RPGs is that it's quite casual and a lot like a 'Hidden Objects Game' with battles. Plus, if I went back now and changed the entire game to make Faith and/or Curly customizable, I'm bound to create a number of fixless bugs, considering it's done for like 95%. :c

Actually, a member on our team has also been a member here for a long time! I'd have to check what his username was exactly, though. But he came with the idea to ask the (most prominent) members here to be NPCs in the game. The idea still appeals to me, but I wouldn't know where to start or if anyone would even be interested. x3

[edit] I LOVE your avatar, haha. xD


----------



## Zydala (Aug 28, 2011)

Very interesting. It looks like you've put a lot of work into this. So what's your plan for distribution? Will it be free? Or do you plan on asking for donations, have a price tag, etc? How long until you think it'll be released?

I'm also interested in how long the game plans to run. Like, hours-wise.


Also I don't mean to bring up the font again but if you're wondering why there's so much hate for the chosen text, it's because it's VERY overused and a default free text which in turn makes the use of it look pretty unprofessional and just reminds us of moms printing out party invitations for a five year old's birthday. And it's not just this forum; just google "why you shouldn't use comic sans" and you'll get LOTS of results. There's even a websites called 'Ban Comic Sans', lol  There's lots of wonderful, comic-like fonts that are made by typographers with comics and such in mind that are free for everyone. Check them out! It DOES make a difference in the appearance of your projects, even if just a little. :] Shutting up now, sorry to bring it up again, I just thought I'd clear up some confusion for you on the topic.


----------



## RosePortalGames (Aug 28, 2011)

About the font: I know there are a lot of better ones out there, but I have to stick to the standard Windows fonts to avoid installation problems. And as to those, Comic Sans is the only one that suited my need of creating a 'comic speech bubble' atmosphere... x3 Believe me, if there was another option I would go for it, but I created a comparison document at the start and the rest all looked like Arial clones (not cute), freaky or old; nothing playful and cartoony. 
I love your link, but I think there are only a handful of decent readable fonts on there with capital and small letters. xD

I don't think my target audience will mind, though. Aside from here the game's mostly for moms and such (the casual game audience). But I'm curious about the response from betatesters now! 

The menu's etc. use Tahoma, though, and 'pictures with text' tend to be OldFace.

Time-wise, this is probably as long as my previous game so I'd say 20-30 hours. 20 if you run through it, 30 if you do all the mini-games and quests.

As for the release, I'm probably going to release it on Amaranthia, Aldorlea, PlayFirst and Big Fish Games again.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Aug 28, 2011)

Can't get over the Comic Sans, the name of the game, and things like 'iDream', 'Illuminati', 'Muggles' - As well as "hidden objects" game >.> we talking Where's Waldo, and Eye Spy?


----------



## SirRob (Aug 28, 2011)

iDream is fine given the target audience. Illuminati though, I'd try to steer away from political references.

Seems like a pretty unique game in terms of atmosphere. Hope everything goes well with it.


----------



## Sar (Aug 28, 2011)

RosePortalGames said:


> [edit] I LOVE your avatar, haha. xD


Danke.


----------



## RosePortalGames (Aug 29, 2011)

@LastDirewolf: Hehe, I guess My Little Pony isn't your thing either? 

@SirRob: Thank you! =) Illuminati isn't just used for fun, though. It has a deeper meaning.


----------



## RosePortalGames (Aug 30, 2011)

Updated the first post -- it's way cleaner now, so go check it out! :3


----------



## Captain Howdy (Aug 30, 2011)

RosePortalGames said:


> @LastDirewolf: Hehe, I guess My Little Pony isn't your thing either?



I like FiM, but I don't see any resemblance to it. I'm still curious as to why Illuminati is used, and why it was removed from the OP, as well as iDream, and Muggles >_> The fundamentals of the game don't seem bad, I wouldn't play it, but I can see some appeal to it - So please don't think I'm just being all like D:< GRR, angry, mad, or whatever - just inquisitive. (I sorta want a ice-element-power laz-e-boy with a fire-element-infused table)

Though I'm curious how lighting a candle automatically creates a shadow >.> I'm not trying to be an ass, but something other than the candle has to be there to make the shadow <.<


----------



## RosePortalGames (Aug 30, 2011)

F... FiM? o.o And nah, I know you're not angry or whatever. It's your opinion and I respect that, of course! To answer your questions:

- Illuminati: Respective symbolism is used in the game, and it ties in with the whole 'working behind the scenes' and 'are they good or bad?'. I don't know, I find it inspirational.
- iDream: What's wrong with this? It's pop culture -- the game takes place in modern times.
- Muggles: Same question as above. He's a creature from some young girl's dream -- she wouldn't call him Alexander the Great. ;P



> Though I'm curious how lighting a candle automatically creates a shadow >.> I'm not trying to be an ass, but something other than the candle has to be there to make the shadow <.<


That in my opinion is entirely beside the point and way too literal, but if you lift the candle up 5 centimeters there's your shadow -- beneath the candle. xD [edit] Although, your remark does have thought behind it... Needing someone/something else to see the shadow you created, hm.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Aug 30, 2011)

Installation problems when using non standard fonts?
You could add the fonts to the installer. VoilÃ¡! Custom font!

There's no excuse that can make Comic Sans a valid choice


----------



## RosePortalGames (Aug 30, 2011)

Actually, I tried that with my previous game -- Whisper of a Rose -- and it was a complete failure of incompatibility cases and errors.  On some PCs it just didn't work properly, and not all people would spend half an hour trying to figure out how to get a game they just downloaded to run. Or worse, the font install wouldn't give an error message, and when opening the game they see no text and think it's the fault of the game itself. Could be because they were simply older Windows, or with something different in the registry key for the Fonts map, etc. Geen excuses, maar een veilige keuze. 

*Little update:*
Website updated and social media added.
You can now follow me/us on Twitter _as well_ as Facebook!


(Not sure I'm allowed to link on here, though. If not, just let me know and I'll remove it. )


----------



## RosePortalGames (Sep 2, 2011)

*Aaand here's a new little video: Preview #4!* New things shown: picking up coins, running into an enemy and tutorial messages. Nothing major, but Brian Coffi -- one of the composers -- requested I make a battle video featuring one of his tracks. 


Meanwhile I'm working on an actual trailer for the game with Sony Vegas Pro. It's gonna be great!


----------

